# Embroidery on back of mesh cap



## threedog (Oct 21, 2007)

Tips and trick to embroidery on back of mesh cap? and backing?

thinking of tear-a-way backing. Logo is .75in high and 3" wide

any tips would be great.

Thanks


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

my only tip is don't do it lol
never did that in 10 years of punching embroidery. you have to have something to sew on, I don't think the embroidery can successfully deal with the holes, you'd be sewing on backing mostly and it would fall apart, especially something small. best case scenario sew on a patch (or piece of stiff fabric) and sew the patch to the hat. or get them to order a different style hat.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

The tear away will fall apart and look very bad. What you might want to try is the clear water soluble type either heavy or a few layers. That is what I use for lace. When done you can wet and the stitches will hold where sewn and disappear where not.. Test until you find a sweet spot and voila!


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

The tear away will support the stitches but won't look clean when you tear it away. If you really need the placement put a fill under it, it will work out fine.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

do it as a patch, not direct.


----------



## Hugo888 (Apr 14, 2020)

I wouldn't recommend neither on the mesh. It would damage the embroidery machine as well.


----------

